# What’s in the scrub oak?



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

Seems like every year when I go “bird dogging” to push deer out of the scrub oak, I come home with bites that itch like mad and then turn dark red. Usually around the ankles under socks and boots. I grew up in Louisiana and would think it’s chiggers if I was there, but never seen them here. 

What’s biting in the scrub oak?

HunterDavid


----------



## Badin (Dec 18, 2015)

Chiggers are around, but not common. I’ve got them from scrub oak/dried grass chasing quail on San Carlos Reservation in AZ and chasing brown trout near Otter Creek.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cedar Gnats came to mind but I'm not sure.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

How long the bites last might be a helpful clue. Have they blistered?

Had to look up Cedar Bugs but they are a common name for no see ums. Their bites can look like that. Makes more sense as there appear to only be two and are spread apart. Been a long time since I've been around chiggers but they seem to cluster more.

You could always dork out and use a magnifying glass to see if any bug is still feeding off ya.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I used to almost live in the oaks from the archery hunt til the end of the general deer hunt and never had any biting bugs on me except for spring time turkey hunts.

If you are getting no-see-ums on you I'll suggest that you pick up some Permithin and spray your clothing down with it. You can purchase it at Walmart in the camping asile, it's in a yellow box with a spray bottle.

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Gnats would be my guess


----------

